# Erfahrungen Condor 325 df



## JoeMcEnroe (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich werde im Sommerurlaub von einem Bekannten oben genanntes Echolot bekommen um es bei uns am See (max. 12 m tief) zu testen...Hat jemand von euch Tipps bzw. Erfahrungen dazu oder allgemein zu Condor Geräten, da mir die Marke bis dato unbekannt war.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

Gruß
Joe


----------



## Scorpilord (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Condor 325 df*

Hi, will mir auch ein Condor 325 df zulegen.Wie bist du denn zufrieden?

könntest mir mal ne mail schreiben

an
f-ma@gmx.de

Danke im voraus 

Gruss Markus


----------

